# Angeln Lago d'Idro



## tirolerwobbler (8. August 2009)

Liebes Board
Fahre in kürze an den Idrosee (Norditalien)
Bin direkt bei Baitoni auf dem Campingplatz (direkt am Wasser)


Fragen:

1. Sind große Barsche vorhanden?
2. Wenn ja, mit welchen Methoden kann ich sie erbeuten?
3. Muss ich mit dem Boot rausfahren um sie zu erwischen?
4. Brauch ich ein Echolot?
5. Mit welchem System angelt man die kleinen Barsche?
6. Sind große Hechte vorhanden?
7. Wo sind gute Barschangellätze?

Wenn ihr noch mehr auf lager habt ich bin sehr neugirieg

Ich danke schon im Voraus für eure Antworten
petri#:heil


----------



## maesox (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln Lago d'Idro*

Hallo,



1. Ja und z.T recht stattliche Exemplare!!!!

2.DS und das Fischen mit kleinen Rotaugen an der leichten Pose funzen prima!!

3. Nein

4. Nein...vom Ufer aus suchen ist angesagt!!

5. Mit mini-Twister am Paternostersystem oder Maden/Pinkys an der Posenmontage

6. definitiv!!!

7. Schwer zu sagen da jeden Tag verschieden!!#cDer Bereich an dem der Bach in den See mündet, ist recht aussichtsreich. Ich zuchte mir Uferpartien,von wo ich Stellen mit Wasserpflanzen anwerfen konnte!! Generell gilt: wo Kleinfische sind,ist auch mit sicherheit Barsch!!



Viel Erfolg!!!!#6


----------



## tirolerwobbler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln Lago d'Idro*

Hi

1. Wie tief werden die Rotaugen an der Pose gefischt?
2. Wie tief werden die maden für kleine Barsche gefischt?
3. Pinkys??
4. Welche größe sollten die Köder-rotaugen haben?
5. Wie groß sind die "kleinen Barsche"
6. Wie groß die "großen Barsche"
7. Funzen kleine Spinner, kleine Wobbler, Nümphenzug, kleine 
   gummifische an dem Paternostersystem, Twister, auf    
   große Barsche auch eventuell auch kleinere Barsche


Würde mich sehr auf eine weitere Antwort freuen

petri heil


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (21. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln Lago d'Idro*

Hallo,

da ich auch nächste Wochen dort hin fahre finde ich diese Infos sehr hilfreich..
Nur noch eine Frage, wie sieht es mit den Angelkarten aus und wo bekomm ich diese?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## tirolerwobbler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln Lago d'Idro*

Bekommst du bei der post


----------

